# White bump on dogs lip??



## DaveZR2

Hi,

Recently I've noticed this small white bump on my dog's lip, almost like a pimple. Has anyone ever seen anything like this? She's a 1-year-old, corgi/lab-type mix.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Shalva

DaveZR2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I've noticed this small white bump on my dog's lip, almost like a pimple. Has anyone ever seen anything like this? She's a 1-year-old, corgi/lab-type mix.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave



could be a small cyst.... worth having your vet look at.... my Meghan had one as a puppy.... it resolved on its own but its worth having the vet take a peek


----------



## Kotone

This looks like something that one of the dogs that comes to daycare where I work has. He has a large wart on his bottom lip that looks really icky and almost like a sea anenome, lmao. But my boss assures me that it's nothing serious and that it will fall off eventually. Also, the warts are contageous(I believe just to other dogs) only before they appear. Not saying that this is for sure what that is, but it looks similar.


----------



## San07

Hi
Stumbled onto this board - lots of useful info. Dave/anyone did you ever find out what this is? I noticed our dog smacking her lips a couple of days ago and then saw her scratch her right side of her mouth and we discovered these white bumps today. She's an indoor dog and occasionally gets to romp and chase lizards in the bush on our walks so I'm not sure if she got into something. Anyway...she's eating, playing, and being her normal cute and playful self with the exception of the smacking. I will take her to the vet this week but wanted to see if anyone had any idea on what it could be. Thanks for all of your help in advance. Oh she's a lab retriever/chow mix. about 2.5 years old.

Sandy


----------



## DaveZR2

Vet said it was oral papillomatosis (sp) and that it would go away in a week or so. (it did).


----------



## CJClark

I notice the same little white/pink bump on my pup's lip. I never thought it was CPV because it didn't have the "cauliflower" appearance that CPV warts are know to have. After some more research, I read that usually when there is one...there's more. So I did some peeking around my little doggies mouth and became sick to my stomach. In the inside of her top lip she had a gross cauliflower wart! AND I know exactly how she got it! The dog park! It was our first time there and I thought my puppy and 3 year old dog would love the chance to play outside and meet new friends! My 3 year lab is fine, my pup has 2 ugly warts growing in her mouth  I see that there isn't a treatment which makes me nervous because I cant stand the fact that she was WARTS in her mouth and that at some point there could even be more. I love dogs and know that part of being a dog owner means dealing with this kind of stuff but my stomach won't hear of it. So, if anyone can help with the "speeding up the healing process" or how to stomach your "leper puppy" (joking) tips, that would be great![/FONT]


----------



## MissMutt

> So, if anyone can help with the "speeding up the healing process" or how to stomach your "leper puppy" (joking) tips, that would be great!


Your vet can likely help. While this board is helpful, it cannot replace medical advice that can be given to you by your veterinarian. I would definitely get that checked out, especially if it might be contagious.


----------



## CJClark

Thanks Miss Mutt! I did speak to two different vets this week and both said there is little that can be done. Just like the chicken pox, the virus must run its course and die off once the immune system is strong enough to tackle it. My primary vet did offer a few suggestions..

A homeopathic pill called _*Thuja*_ has been know to help. She said that since canine papilloma virus takes care of itself over time, there's really no true way of knowing if the Thuja helped...but also said that most of her clients reported success when using it.

Another suggestion- crushing the warts. This sounds really awful and gross but I guess its helps. Crushing (squeezing, really) the warts can release the virus from the wart into the blood stream. Once the the immune system detects the virus in the blood, the immune system will start to produce antibodies to attack it. Now, be careful. You're not trying to pop the wart or break it off..just give it enough of a squeeze so that the virus can get into the blood stream.

We just tried both of these methods today. Not sure if they will work but if they do, I'll be sure to share the good news! Fingers crossed


----------



## didee

*Re: White bump on dogs lip?? (warning, disgusting pics)*

My dog has 4 of these in her mouth and on her "lips". They are SO DISGUSTING. She was on a 10-day course of Azithromycin, but nothing changed. The vet said that even veterinary dermatologists don't necessarily agree on treatment, but that they should go away over time. It has been since July 23rd since I noticed the first one (23 days, but who's counting?). Last week I even crushed one of them (it was crunchy and disgusting). It just turned darker on one side, so I must have impacted the blood flow feeding the wart somewhat.

I guess I just need patience. But she can't go to doggie daycare while she has these, and I don't really want to take her back there anyway since that must be where she got them. But I presume that, like the measles, once you have them, you don't get them again.

And if they just spontaneously fall off, I sure hope I am aware of where it falls! Ewww, they really are vile looking. I pray they resolve themselves soon.









The one I crunched:


----------



## CJClark

Didee,

I know exactly how you feel. They are so disgusting! It was exactly 1 month ago that I posted my puppy wart problems and I'm glad to announce that she's been wart free for the past week. I used a homeopathic herb called Thunja Occidentals. I'm not sure if thats what took care of the warts but they were gone 7-10 days after she finished her treatment 

And by the way- Lila's warts looked like they were getting worse and worse but then all of a sudden they started to look pretty worn and then within 2-3 days they were magically gone. Don't dwell on them- they'll be gone before you know it. Give it 2 weeks.


----------



## didee

Thanks CJ. Did they just fall off or did they shrink up and fade away? 

Also, how much Thunja did you give your dog per pound of weight? I may pick some up today. She still has them and they look pretty much the same, and it's been 26 days now. It seems they get grosser and grosser ((shudder))


----------



## CJClark

We gave Lila 3-4 of the little thunja balls 2x a day for a few weeks. At first I wasn't sure that they were working because the warts didn't seem to change in appearance but about one week later the warts started to disappear. Lila is about 30-35 pounds (6 months) and the thunja didn't seem to have any harmful side effects. I'm not really sure how they came off but I do remember them looking deflated at one point. She probably ended up swallowing them when she was eating her food...yuck!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Uh, GO TO THE VET. I can't believe someone would see something like that on their dog and then ask the internet. VET- where they are capable of diagnosing and treating your dog, unlike the internet.


----------



## cshellenberger

veronikc said:


> My dog has a very similar problem. Can't see the wart too good on your second picture but does it look like the one on my picture ? Did you think its papilloma ?
> Thanks


 
You were told the last time you posted this picture, TAKE YOUR DOG TO A VET! Only a vet can diagnose your dog.

Also, resize your pics, they are too large and will be deleted unless resized to what the forum allows (in the forum rules)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

veronikc said:


> Don't worry Carla, I'm unsubscribing from this crazy forum. If it's a papilloma I don't want to pay a 150$ fees when its supposed to go away with time anyway.


Yeah, it's really crazy we take our dogs to the vet instead of asking the INTERNET. The health forum rules even specifically instruct you not to ask questions without having consulted a vet and recieved a diagnosis from them. I know it's crazy to ask a vet to diagnose your pets over a bunch of strangers on the internet (like me, I'm a hair stylist. You really want me diagnosing your dog?) but those are the crazy rules. Hopefully it isn't something serious and you're dismissing it over money.

Not to mention papillomas typically show up on the feet or in/around the mouth.


----------



## RonE

veronikc said:


> Don't worry Carla, I'm unsubscribing from this crazy forum. If it's a papilloma I don't want to pay a 150$ fees when its supposed to go away with time anyway.


There is no process for "unsubscribing" except for the secret one you've already discovered: Act like a moron, and we'll help you along.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Veroni.. er, saxton, if you read the rules of this forum you would see it is against them to post asking for medical advice for an animal that hasn't seen a vet. And pictures must be within a certain size. We also don't appreciate people skipping vet care in favor of asking the internet and then getting huffy about it. 

You like pictures of dogs medical issues?


----------



## bmw

Crazy would be going to a vet without doing a little research first! Now I know many have trustworthy vet though some of us do not. After moving I am still searching. Unless it is an emergency I will do as much research as possible before going to the vet. That is the responsible thing to do! Blindly trusting a vet is foolish. In doing so I may have ended up like the person who had the vet tell them the wart should be removed only to have more show up. By finding out what some of the causes and treatments of a lump on the lip are will help me figure out if the vet is more interested in the health of my dog or his pocket book!


ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yeah, it's really crazy we take our dogs to the vet instead of asking the INTERNET. The health forum rules even specifically instruct you not to ask questions without having consulted a vet and recieved a diagnosis from them. I know it's crazy to ask a vet to diagnose your pets over a bunch of strangers on the internet (like me, I'm a hair stylist. You really want me diagnosing your dog?) but those are the crazy rules. Hopefully it isn't something serious and you're dismissing it over money.
> 
> Not to mention papillomas typically show up on the feet or in/around the mouth.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

bmw said:


> Crazy would be going to a vet without doing a little research first! Now I know many have trustworthy vet though some of us do not. After moving I am still searching. Unless it is an emergency I will do as much research as possible before going to the vet. That is the responsible thing to do! Blindly trusting a vet is foolish. In doing so I may have ended up like the person who had the vet tell them the wart should be removed only to have more show up. By finding out what some of the causes and treatments of a lump on the lip are will help me figure out if the vet is more interested in the health of my dog or his pocket book!


You topped a thread that's over 2 1/2 years old to give bad advice? Great job!


----------



## bmw

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You topped a thread that's over 2 1/2 years old to give bad advice? Great job!


So researching and being informed before going to the vet for something that is not an emergency is bad advice? What are you one of those vets that would charge $150 to remove one of these warts? Never mind it is caused by a virous that will go away on its own. Or are you just that ignorant to tell others should blindly trust all vets without question? Ya just open up your wallet and let the vet do whatever is recommended who cares if it is necessary?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

bmw said:


> So researching and being informed before going to the vet for something that is not an emergency is bad advice? What are you one of those vets that would charge $150 to remove one of these warts? Never mind it is caused by a virous that will go away on its own. Or are you just that ignorant to tell others should blindly trust all vets without question? Ya just open up your wallet and let the vet do whatever is recommended who cares if it is necessary?


Yeah those darn vets, out to get us. I hear the AVA is apart of the illuminati.


----------



## whocaresthisforumisBS

bmw said:


> So researching and being informed before going to the vet for something that is not an emergency is bad advice? What are you one of those vets that would charge $150 to remove one of these warts? Never mind it is caused by a virous that will go away on its own. Or are you just that ignorant to tell others should blindly trust all vets without question? Ya just open up your wallet and let the vet do whatever is recommended who cares if it is necessary?


I completely agree with you. I cannot believe that these people are slamming others for going to a website called "dogforums.com" to gather information about what's happening with their beloved pets! Are you folks kidding?! Of course go to the vet if necessary but WHY wouldn't you at least research first (if not an emergency)? What does it matter if the thread is two years old or two months? It's like your arguing just for the sake of arguing! Stop being so stinking rude just because you're confronting someone over the internet instead of face to face. And if you'd spew this type of judgmental BS to someone in person than to hell with you anyway.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Hahaha. I knew when I saw the name "whocaresthisforumisBS" the post was going to be hilarious.


----------



## Kayota

bmw said:


> So researching and being informed before going to the vet for something that is not an emergency is bad advice? What are you one of those vets that would charge $150 to remove one of these warts? Never mind it is caused by a virous that will go away on its own. Or are you just that ignorant to tell others should blindly trust all vets without question? Ya just open up your wallet and let the vet do whatever is recommended who cares if it is necessary?


Have you taken your dog to the vet and confirmed that it isn't something more serious, such as cancer?


----------



## missPenny

I'm pretty sure that's the same person who just made an account to agree with themselves for backup lol


----------



## Spela&Hershey

I took Hershey to the vet to get the bump he has on his lip checked. I was told most likely it was a wart and was advised to have it removed. I am a little skeptical, because I did research and all I read about it was that it usually goes away on its own. I am a little torn. I kind of want to wait a little, because it seems to be getting smaller, on top of that I have Hershey take a multivitamin, fish oil, kefir to boost his immune system. Also he'll be getting thuja palets as soon as I get them in mail...


----------

